# 1976 Magic Mason jar.



## Summers Bottle Hunting (Jun 10, 2015)

So, a few days ago I was digging an early 50s-60s dump and on my way back I found a mint condition (glass wise) Magic Mason screw top, transparent jar with millimeter and cup measurements along the side and with the original cap. I assume it's a common, almost worthless jar just because it is just a mason jar but, I've never heard of a Magic Mason. Info would be greatly appreciated  The bottom reads "AT" then the letter 1 in a vertical oval the after that "76" then the letter 2 under it all. By the way, the jar is square shaped. P.S I would've attached a photo but, I couldn't take a photo under 1024KB.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi, I think the "Magic" was the tin lid insert. It popped up when opened and if not it was a bad seal.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jun 12, 2015)

There is a modern Magic Mason jar.  You're right, it's not worth much.  According to the Standard Reference, they were made 1976-1977 by Owens-Illinois


----------

